# The one that got away



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

They were wraped around this pine tree so shaking into the box was out. I didn't have a sprayer or sugar water with me so I could not spray them and shake them onto the ground. I did have my bee vac and a power outlet so I decided to vacuum them up, but they did not like that Idea and took off. I ended up with 500 or so and no queen. Maybe I will get called back again tomorrow


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Must bee the pine tree  I lost one last week 4/30/07 and it was just a little bigger than yours, but I never seen one fly away either so another experance with da BEES


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Doesn't that just tick you off....you try your hardest and the buggers just do what they want, not what you want! Nice looking swarm...


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

It was pretty cool experience even though I did not get them. I had just put the hose up to the bottom of the swarm and the whole swarm just disapated. The home owner was standing at the base of the tree and when I looked down he was gone......So I am standing there looking around wondering what happend when the home owner comes back from the house and wants to know if they stung me?


----------

